# Non Jumping Bettas!



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had bettas for about 4 years now, and never has any of them tried to jump, despite their tank NOT HAVING A LID. Repeat. NO. LID.  
Since bettas are notoriously known for jumping, let's see how many people have Non Jumping bettas like I do.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've not had jumping problems. Well, sometimes I hear a splash, but it's rarely a proper jump attempt.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Just because they havent jumped doesnt mean they wont... Theres a first time for everything. 
I just had one idiot jump out today, even though he had a lid and had never jumped before. Luckily I found him before he dried up completely so he survived..

But still, never trust them not to jump


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You're incredibly lucky.
I had one jump out, with a lid, last month. We never found her. I think the cat ate her. I just hope it was swift.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have one tank without a lid, and the three residents that lived in it never jumped either. Doesn't mean I have stopped saving up for a glass canopy. It only takes that one time.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

My girl InfraRed never showed any tendency to jump, but my new boy Sharkie has already given me a scare. I took the lid off to feed him, and he jumped about two inches out of the water to try to meet my hand! He landed back in the water, but I'd never leave the lid off. I'm thinking of having a second, inner lid made of craft mesh that I can slide back, or cutting lexan to create a two piece sliding cover.

Also, a cover slows down evaporation, and keeps water from getting on the light.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Pastel has never attempted to jump, but most of my plakats have. Back when I only had Pastel and Renji they were in a divided tank and one day Renji hopped over the divider. Thank goodness they were on my computer desk at the time and I caught him as soon as he got over, that would have been a mess  Since then I have sworn off divided tanks. I have never had a betta jump out of the tank or attempt to though, but I do have lids on most of my tanks.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

My Betta has never attempted to jump, but I use a lid anyway. 

I used to have a 8" black ghost knife fish that I had raised from a little 4" fish. I kept him for about 3-4 years and was very fond of him. I called him my demon fish because he ate every fish I attempted to put in the aquarium with him, and he was ultimately housed alone. One day I left him in a bucket with an airstone in another room while I was cleaning his aquarium. I was interrupted while cleaning the aquarium when my family asked me to go with them on an errand. I thought he would be fine until I got back. When I came back, my sister who had stayed home, ran up to me in tears. She said she went into the room where I had left my black ghost knife and saw him on the floor next to the bucket. She yelled "FISHY!" and quickly put him back in the bucket, but he was already gone. :sad:

If I have a fish I care about, it will always be housed with a lid from now on--even when in a temporary bucket.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

My larger tank has no lid. But I keep the water level about 2 to 3 inches from the top anyway. ..just in case


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No lids; no jumping. But, I have heavy plant cover so it would be impossible to jump through them. I do have the lids; just took them off. Back on they're going to better maintain temperature and water levels...too much evaporation in lidless tanks.

I use this on my 10. Cheaper than glass canopies. Screen is easy to cut to accommodate equipment.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7796


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have several Bettas and most of them don't jump. I have one that jumps every time I feed him and one that just gets super crazy randomly. He'll swim around really quickly and sometimes jump. A few others might randomly jump, but most are pretty calm. Only 2 notorious crazies.


----------



## littlebettafin (Mar 21, 2016)

I've had my Betta for a year and a half. Not once has he jumped from his tank. . . Except for tonight when I was adding a new decoration to his habitat and he thought he could take a flying leap across my desk!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

See, that's the problem. All betta are Non Jumping Bettas... until the first time they jump!! That's why I will always cover my betta's tank.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

The horror stories !! Some are so sad. Makes me so paranoid now. Luckily I'm coincidentally moving them into new tanks anyways, which DO have lids. That's so true though, keeps evaporation down and also protects them 'just in case' they change their mind.


----------

